# Transport  from Kent



## Tyssandi (21 February 2017)

new horse needs transporting from Kent to North Bucks


Any recommendations for me to pass on to the new owner, horse 15hh so  3  1/2 tons  box would suffice  

 thanx


----------



## Spiritedly (21 February 2017)

Equine Transport Agency (ETA) I haven't used them but know people who have and really rate them. They are happy to do shared loads too which lowers the cost.


----------



## Tyssandi (21 February 2017)

Great thank you, I will pass that on


----------



## tiger_buzz (24 February 2017)

Rangers Equine Transport are really good, the lady Vikki is an equine nurse as well


----------



## npage123 (24 February 2017)

It's worth getting a quote from Sarah at Equine Express

http://www.equineexpress.co.uk/

She's lovely, great with horses and you couldn't ask for a safer 3.5 lorry.


----------



## npage123 (7 March 2017)

Not sure if your friends have found someone yet, but just to mention I've used David Brightling a few years ago and he was very good.
ETA: Back then he had a 6.5 ton side loading lorry which gave my horse a beautiful ride (I haven't used his new little 3.5 ton one so won't comment on that).


----------



## spike123 (7 March 2017)

Hopefully you have this sorted now but if not try Miles transport. She does regular runs from kent all over the place so maybe able to do a cheaper shared load


----------

